
Will Switzerland give every adult $2,500 a month? - apo
http://money.cnn.com/2016/05/24/news/economy/switzerland-guaranteed-basic-income/index.html
======
billytetrud
"a rich country that can afford it" is an absolutely terrible argument.

I agree with tracker1, its better than the bevy of welfare programs in the US
for example. Better than this would be a negative income tax tho.
[http://economics21.org/html/replace-welfare-negative-
income-...](http://economics21.org/html/replace-welfare-negative-income-
tax-1479.html)

~~~
billytetrud
Actually, I take my comment back. As this article shows, the negative income
tax and basic income are actually the same because taxes claw back the basic
income at higher levels of income (if you have a progressive tax structure):
[http://www.adamsmith.org/blog/welfare-pensions/the-
negative-...](http://www.adamsmith.org/blog/welfare-pensions/the-negative-
income-tax-and-basic-income-are-pretty-much-the-same-thing)

------
tracker1
I'm not strictly in favor of the idea, but do feel it's better than the number
of welfare programs, subsidies and bureaucracies that are often abused it can
replace. By establishing an even distribution not open to abuse, it can work
out better than the programs it replaces, while being a simpler accounting.

------
billytetrud
Also, "only 10% of voters people said they would consider quitting their job"

Trying to minimize 10% here is strange - that's a massive percent. I'm
surprised its so high.

